
Brian Eno and Peter Schmidt's 'Oblique Strategies' (2014) - benbreen
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/brian_eno_and_peter_schmidts_oblique_strategies_the_original_handwritt
======
pmoriarty
Oblique strategies made a brief appearance in Richard Linklater's _Slacker_
film.[1] Linklater is more well known for films like _Dazed and Confused_ ,
_Waking Life_ , and _A Scanner Darkly_ , but in my opinion _Slacker_ is by far
his best.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slacker_%28film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slacker_%28film%29)

------
skmurphy
Wikipedia entry has a good history
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies)

There is a good superset list at [http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/place-
nireland/A635528](http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/place-nireland/A635528)

I blogged about 10 for startups in
[http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2007/08/29/oblique-
strategies-f...](http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2007/08/29/oblique-strategies-
for-startups-1/)

------
jdp23
I follow an Oblique Strategies bot on Twitter, so they pop up every few hours
in my feed.

[https://twitter.com/obliquebot](https://twitter.com/obliquebot)

------
konsumer
Search the pebble store for "oblique strategies", if you have a pebble. I made
a watchface that includes all the text from the cards. Very helpful to me in
making creative decisions.

------
billsmithaustin
Reminds me of [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cut-
up_technique](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cut-up_technique).

